# Please rate Pax. When to drive off and cancel the ride?



## JWS121799 (Jun 22, 2020)

I had a trip yesterday and was going to cancel and no show though I try and not do that. In this case Both pax came out with no masks after waiting 5 minutes only to have waited for them to receive a 1 star from them. I made them get out and get masks after both got in without and were just going to hold there shirt up? It will not happen again next time I am just driving off. People ask me why there are no cars around and I just want to say ask the other passenger who ruin it for the good passengers. Older people stopped driving due to the virus and many others stopped because of everything else going on. 4 shootings last 4 days. 3rd fatality at the same intersection in the past year. Only accepting trips from 4.85 stars or higher....... Someone said that there some best rides were from low star passengers well you must of got lucky because here there is a reason they have a low rating. I have had a few good rides from pax with low rating though that is rare most are right on. I am asking other drivers please rate the passengers.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Should have cancelled after 5 minutes

Should have cancelled when you saw they had no masks

Obviously they are going to give you 1 star for making them go get masks, if they wanted to wear them they would have had them already.

And drivers are already forced to rate every passenger at the end of every trip

But guess what I give them all 5 stars because I don't want to make this job any easier for the people who aren't cut out for it

Every other driver on the road is your competition and taking business away from you.

If they can't handle the difficult pax they should find another job.

People like you who don't cancel when the pax try to break the rules are why so many pax are still out there trying to break the rules!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

If you're that stuck on masks to save your life... You honestly need to stop driving.

I don't give a damn if they wear one or not.. cuz I'm not going to be policing Uber and Lyfts stupid save their ass policies...

Been driving thru out this entire mess and I'm still here ... Not concerned at all... The media is fanning the flames with false numbers and at the end of the day until we catch this mess we will continue to be vulnerable it's called an immune system...

Anyway if you police this policy like you just did your lucky you haven't been deactivated.. Uber is not on your side...all they care about is the paying passenger..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When will you learn, that if you do the trip, and they have no mask, it is an automatic 1 star.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JWS121799 said:


> I had a trip yesterday and was going to cancel and no show though I try and not do that. In this case Both pax came out with no masks after waiting 5 minutes only to have waited for them to receive a 1 star from them. I made them get out and get masks after both got in without and were just going to hold there shirt up? It will not happen again next time I am just driving off. People ask me why there are no cars around and I just want to say ask the other passenger who ruin it for the good passengers. Older people stopped driving due to the virus and many others stopped because of everything else going on. 4 shootings last 4 days. 3rd fatality at the same intersection in the past year. Only accepting trips from 4.85 stars or higher....... Someone said that there some best rides were from low star passengers well you must of got lucky because here there is a reason they have a low rating. I have had a few good rides from pax with low rating though that is rare most are right on. I am asking other drivers please rate the passengers.


How did they "get in without masks"?

That's on you. Doors locked until you know you're taking the trip.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How did they "get in without masks"?
> 
> That's on you. Doors locked until you know you're taking the trip.


and don't start the trip until they have the mask on and in the car.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

JWS121799 said:


> I had a trip yesterday and was going to cancel and no show though I try and not do that. In this case Both pax came out with no masks after waiting 5 minutes only to have waited for them to receive a 1 star from them. I made them get out and get masks after both got in without and were just going to hold there shirt up? It will not happen again next time I am just driving off. People ask me why there are no cars around and I just want to say ask the other passenger who ruin it for the good passengers. Older people stopped driving due to the virus and many others stopped because of everything else going on. 4 shootings last 4 days. 3rd fatality at the same intersection in the past year. Only accepting trips from 4.85 stars or higher....... Someone said that there some best rides were from low star passengers well you must of got lucky because here there is a reason they have a low rating. I have had a few good rides from pax with low rating though that is rare most are right on. I am asking other drivers please rate the passengers.


Unfortunately you earned the 1☆. Dont accept riders without masks. Those are most likely riders who dont give a shot about anything including you the driver. I actually send a note through the app stating

_*"Hi, this is your driver and I'm on my way to pick you up. In order to comply with Ubers policy, please have your mask on before you enter the car. Thanks."*_

I often lie and tell pax that we are now at risk of getting tickets for not following local social distancing laws and they are not worth a ticket &#128512;. 
It usually starts a conversation so I can long haul the pax while they are spouting their thoughts on the matter.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Masks are currently required and, until they are not anymore, everyone is going to have to take me at my word that I'm incredibly handsome.


----------

